# .600 Nitro-Express Revolver



## Trip_Wire (Dec 16, 2008)

Think you need a 'powerful handgun? Try this one! :uhh:

A link to the website for this revolver.

http://www.pfeifer-waffen.at/cms/html/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=32


----------



## buffalo61 (Dec 16, 2008)

Now that is a "Hand-Cannon"!!  I want one.


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_X5nyGu5LQ&feature=related"]YouTube - The most powerful handgun in the world![/ame]


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 16, 2008)

TW, all I can say is WOW.     

Does it come with a towing kit?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch, I am just thinking of how much it kicks.:eek:


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 17, 2008)

How many cows to make the friggin holster?

That's not a gun... THIS is a gun....


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 17, 2008)

That's some pistol. Better hit him with the first round because you'll have to come out of the coma before you can get off the second one.


----------



## CPTAUSRET (Dec 17, 2008)

T W:

Can't think of a single practical reason to own one of these...Thirteen and one half pounds!  Crazy!

Gotta be bragging rights!


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 17, 2008)

CPTAUSRET said:


> T W:
> 
> Can't think of a single practical reason to own one of these...Thirteen and one half pounds!  Crazy!
> 
> Gotta be bragging rights!




Definately too much of a good thing, Captain. I'm not all that impressed by the Taurus Judge, either. Never cared to carry a shotgun in my pants.


----------

